# Probleme Installation Ubuntu



## Toxendo (20 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un problème pour l'installation de linux ( Ubuntu )sur mon Mac ( Ibook G4 1,33Ghz 1 Go ), j'ai téléchargé la version d'ubuntu 8.04.1 pour les ppc . Après avoir mis l'iso sur un cd le CD demarre, jusque la pas de probleme, le Cd demarre, je tape live dans la console, et apres quelques lignes de commandes rapides l'ecran devient Noir, puis plus rien ne se passe . Je me demande bien pourquoi ? Pouvez vous m'eclairer ?

Merci de me repondre au plus vite


----------



## Toxendo (22 Février 2009)

Personne pour n'aider ?!


----------



## estcethomas (24 Février 2009)

tu n'obtiens pas ça? 



Parce que normalement il n'y a pas de ligne de commande... juste tu boot sur le cd et voila tu te laisses guider...


----------



## Toxendo (25 Février 2009)

Non j'obtiens un genre de console ou je doit rentre LIVE pour que le CD démarre et après Écran noir :s


----------



## Toxendo (27 Février 2009)

Bon bah ... Tant pis alors, Linux ne sera pas pour moi .

Merci quand même .


----------



## yenda1 (27 Février 2009)

Ton CD live et peut-être mal gravé, ré-essaie avec les logiciels conseiller sur le site d'ubuntu


----------



## claud (27 Février 2009)

J'ai exactement le même iBook;

Prens là Ubuntu 6.10 :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/MD5SUMS

et tout marchera bien ; l'installation est facile ; tu migreras ensuite aisément vers 8.04.

7.04 et 7.10 ne bootait même pas sur mon iBook !

Edit : copie d'un de mes anciens messages :
"J'ai installé en février ubuntu sur un iBook G4 selon cette procédure:

Tu partitionnes avec Utilitaire de disques Apple en
-une partition mac os étendu journalisé sur laquelle tu clones ton clone de sauvegarde
-une partition "espace libre" sur laquelle tu installes ubuntu 6.10 (pour ppc) en assisté
(sur le plus grand espace disponible).
Puis tu mets à jour vers 7.04 ; 7.10 et 8.04.
Cela marche fort bien. Je l'ai fait sur un iBook G4 en fevrier.
Pour booter tu appuies sur la touche Alt et tu choisis l'os.


A mon avis c'est plus simple que l'installation sur un mac intel."


----------



## Toxendo (27 Février 2009)

Super j'essayerai plus tard, je vien jute de partir en vacances donc bon . 
Je te remercie de ta reponse


----------



## claud (28 Février 2009)

Bonnes vacances ; et avec ce pdf gratuit tu sauras (presque) tout sur Ubuntu :
http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html


----------



## Toxendo (15 Mars 2009)

Linux est enfin installé . Mais j'ai un petit problème, je n'arrive pas a me connecter a internet que ce sois en Ethernet ou en Wifi . Pouvez vous m'expliquez la marche a suivre ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## claud (15 Mars 2009)

Si ta box est configurée (avec mac os x) la connexion Ethernet
d'Ubuntu doit se faire automatiquement sans intervention de ta
part.En wifi cela peut être plus compliqué.
Interroge là :http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/
Ou regarde le pdf susvisé qui en parle.


----------



## Toxendo (15 Mars 2009)

Sur mac OSX l'Ethernet marchait et marche tres bien, mais la rien .


----------



## claud (15 Mars 2009)

De mémoire car je ne suis plus sur 6.10
Système/Administration/Réseau

puis si tu utilises le protocole DHCP il faut sans doute le valider ?
mais il devrait l'être par défaut

et cocher la case "Activer cette connexion" ?


----------

